# Admiral AD4014  o Toshiba 40L2400



## Adrian994 (Mar 9, 2018)

Buenas colegas, tengo en el taller una TV marca Admiral modelo AD4014 idéntico chasis al TOSHIBA 40l2400, tenia  un corto en el primario y no me arrojaba ningún voltaje en el secundario de la fuente. Repare el corto (Reemplacé MOSFET, Diodos y Fusible) y ahora tengo voltaje en el secundario pero en donde tengo que tener 12Vsb tengo sólo 3,4Vcc y oscila hasta 4Vcc. Me podría orientar sobre cómo encarar ésta falla. Desde ya muchas gracias.

PD: Adjunto diagrama de la fuente de la TV en foto y el manual de servicio completo a quién le resulte útil.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

Los 12Va deben estar porque si no la fuente no funcionaría.
¿Puedes indicar en que puntos tenes tensión, el valor de la misma y en que puntos no tenes los 12V?


----------



## Adrian994 (Mar 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si  no aparecen los 12V pueden deverse a un corto más adelante, o un corto en uno de los diodos, medilos uno a uno, fijate en el capacitor de filtrado


Gracias por responder ! Ya reemplacé CW966 (1000Ufx25V), CW967 (1000Ufx25V) y CW968 (22uFx25V), pero sigo con los mismos voltajes.
Disculpa la pregunta, pero cómo debería de buscar un corto en éstas condiciones?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

Falta indicarme que voltajes has medido, en que puntos, y en que puntos falta, necesito eso para poder continuar


----------



## Adrian994 (Mar 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Fala indicarme que voltajes has medido, en que puntos, y en que puntos falta, necesito eso para poder continuar


Estos son los voltajes que tengo, en la *RW951* (donde debe de haber 12,2Va), en *RW972* ( debería de haber 12.2Vsb), en *V801* (9435A, debería de alimentarse de 12,2Vsb y emitir los 12V_Panel ) y en *L803* ( de donde debería emitir los 12Vcc)  en todos esos sectores tengo la misma medición 3,5V y luego baja lentamente a 0Vcc , como si se descargara. Desconecto de la red y la vuelvo a conectar y el voltaje vuelve a subir a 3,5Vcc para luego volver a bajar lentamente.
En el resto de las Sub-fuentes  no tengo ningún voltaje ya que se alimenta todos de los 12Vcc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2018)

Fijate si en la pata 1 del FAN6755W tenés permanentemente 6,8V.

Por las dudas cambiá  CW911 y CW912 ( ponelos para 2kV).

Otras dos cosas que suelen fallar son el TL431 y los dos optos PC817B.

Saludos !


----------



## Rajmu (Mar 12, 2019)

hola, tengo esta tv. y muestra admiral y no muestra mas nada ? salta la prote de la retroiluminacion ?


----------



## Adrian994 (May 16, 2020)

Buenas, dejé la reparación de éste TV de lado por cuestiones de tiempo (ya que la compré como repuesto y no tenía prisa por reparar) . Ahora después de un buen tiempo la retomé pero aún sigo sin poder terminar de repararlo. Les comento que cambie los dos optoacopladores y el TL431 teniendo el mismo resultado ( voltaje oscilante en el secundario) . Verifiqué las resistencias que van al Gate del MOSFET y están en sus valores. Y por último verique el VDD en el oscilador y tengo un voltaje oscilante que llega hasta los 12V.
Para descartar cortos en el secundario, lo alimenté con una fuente externa y la TV arrancó OK , por ello confirmo que es la fuente el problema.
Agradecería que me pudieron orientar.


----------



## skynetronics (May 17, 2020)

¿No cambiaste el oscilador en ningún momento?

Cuando un MOSFET se quema, no ocurre siempre, pero suele quemarse también el oscilador correspondiente. Por ello, lo recomendable sería cambiar tanto el MOSFET como su oscilador, ya que en ocasiones puedes poner un nuevo MOSFET e inmediatamente se volverá a quemar dependiendo de la magnitud de la falla.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 17, 2020)

Si , llegué a reemplazar el Oscilador también.


----------



## skynetronics (May 17, 2020)

Retira el oscilador y mide el voltaje en el pad de la placa que corresponde al pin 6 (VDD) y corrobora si esos 12v que te oscilaban según cuentas en el post #8 ahora se mantienen estables.

Si te siguen oscilando, puede ser que la habilitación de VDD está funcionando mal (VW921, VDW921, VDW922).


----------



## Adrian994 (May 17, 2020)

Reitiré el oscilador y con eso no tengo ningún voltaje en el pin 6 (VDD) del oscilador.
Ademas medí el voltajes en VDW922 y tengo una tension de 0.74V. Lo que me hace preguntar, como se alimena el oscilador , de donde viene el voltaje VDD que alimenta el oscilador ?


----------



## skynetronics (May 17, 2020)

Pon el oscilador de nuevo y comprueba que volviste a la situación original (12v oscilante en VDD).

¿Cuando cambiaste el oscilador lo cambiaste con el MOSFET al mismo tiempo al momento de probar o cambiaste primero el MOSFET, probaste, y como no te funcionó y después cambiaste el oscilador?

Revisa con el tester VW921, VDW921, VDW922 (idealmente fuera de la placa).


----------



## Adrian994 (May 17, 2020)

Ahora al colocarlo nuevamente directamente no tengo el voltaje oscilante en el secundario  ( Tal vez dañe al 6755 cuando lo quité), pero sigo teniendo el voltaje oscilante en el pin 6 VDD.
En cuanto al cambio lo hice a ambos de manera simultanea, voy a volver a reemplazar  el oscilador y al MOSFET a modo de prueba, verifico los diodos del pin VDD, hago esos cambio y vuelvo a comentar resultados
Que otros voltajes podría medir o verificar.
Agradezco por la ayuda que me estas brindando, lo cierto ( y evidente ) es que estoy algo flojo con la electrónica, ya que lo dejé poco más de un año ya que me dediqué a otro oficio que me era mas rentable, pero eso oficio ( refrigeración ) me obligó a volver a mi primer amor


----------



## skynetronics (May 17, 2020)

No te preocupes. En verdad yo también estoy muy flojo con la electrónica. Mi profesión es una que no tiene nada que ver con electrónica (soy cientista político), jajaja. Pero estudié electrónica en el colegio y desde entonces siempre me ha apasionado al punto que hasta la fecha me mantengo reparando equipos (sobre todo TV's) dentro de mis posibilidades.

Respecto a la fuente mide el voltaje en CW920 (entre sus dos pines) y CW922 (donde acá deberías volver a tener esos 12v oscilantes).

Revisa y postea tus resultados con la mayor especificidad posible (cuántos volt y si esos voltajes son fijos u oscilantes).


----------



## Adrian994 (May 17, 2020)

El amor a la electrónica transciende profesiones jaja.
Te comento las medidas que tomé
En CW920 no tengo ninguna lectura, reemplazé al capacitor electrolítico y sigo sin voltaje alguno
En CW922 tengo el mismo voltaje pulsante que en el pin 6 del Oscilador (desde 11.48V hasta 12.05 aprox)
Además medi la pata  3 del optoacoplador y tenia el mismo voltaje pulsante , y en la pata 4 tampoco hay voltaje alguno.


----------



## skynetronics (May 17, 2020)

Ojalá que algún colega que sepa más que nosotros nos pueda explicar por qué no tienes voltaje en CW920 y sí en CW922, al menos a mi no me hace sentido.

Suponiendo que el oscilador está bien, yo comprobaría VDW922, VW921, VDW921 buscando cortos o fugas fuera del circuito o directamente los cambiaría. En otras fuentes que he reparado me ha tocado cambiar componentes involucrados en la habilitación del voltaje de alimentación al oscilador.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 18, 2020)

Voy a intentar reemplazarlos , ya que los medi afuera y median bien. Lo que si me llama la atención es el transistor VW921, podría quitarlo y luego medir enchufar la fuente y medir el voltaje ? O sea, con ella de igual manera tendrían que circular los 12v por el CW920?


----------



## skynetronics (May 18, 2020)

Si no estoy mal, aún sin el transistor VW921 deberías tener voltaje en CW920.

Por si acaso, muchas veces esos componentes "miden bien", pero igual quedan resentidos con la falla, ya que al trabajar en potencia, operan mal. Muchas personas que se dedican a la reparación de fuentes cambian esos componentes independiente de que "midan bien", más que nada por precaución y evitar que el aparato vuelva al taller al cabo de un tiempo de uso.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 18, 2020)

Eso mismo pienso, que el voltaje de VW921 deberia de tener el mismo voltaje que CW920 , pero el diodo  VDW921 me marca OV , es muy extraño, de igual manera voy a reemplazar los diodos, el transistor VW921 y el oscilador, una vez realice los cambio comento resultados.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 18, 2020)

Si no me equivoco el oscilador toma la tensión "de arranque" de las resistencias RW901, RW902 y RW903 por la patilla 1 y una vez comienza a oscilar y arranca, la fuente se mentiene con la alimentación en la patilla 6 (VDD) proporcionada por VW921 y VDW922 inducida del segundo bobinado del primario.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si en la pata 1 del FAN6755W tenés permanentemente 6,8V.


No comentaste si tenías esa tensión.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 18, 2020)

En la pata 1 del FAN6755  tengo 2.39 Vcc totalmente estables !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 19, 2020)

Debería de haber mínimo los 6V.
Comprueba el zener VDW904,  los condensadores CW904 y 905, las resistencias RW901, 902, 903 y 904, por si hay alguna variada de valor.
Si eso está bien comprueba V930 (diodo doble) y R932.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 19, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Debería de haber mínimo los 6V.
> Comprueba el zener VDW904,  los condensadores CW904 y 905, las resistencias RW901, 902, 903 y 904, por si hay alguna variada de valor.
> Si eso está bien comprueba V930 (diodo doble) y R932.


Estuve midiendo los valores de los componentes  y en cuanto a las resistencias RW901, RW902 y RW903 lo unico raro que encontré es que median 1,5Mohm ( en el diagrama dice 3,3Mohm , pero según el código que tienen impresos la resistencias estan OK) , el resto de componentes mencionados estan OK. Lo que me resta sospechar es que alguno de los componentes tiene fuga y solo se manifiesta cuando está con tensión, por ello también reemplazare los capacitores y el zener.
Y tengo una duda para reemplazar un componente , no puedo identificar el transistor "4160" denominado en el diagrama como VDW 922


----------



## skynetronics (May 19, 2020)

VDW921 parece ser un DSS4160T. En la aplicación del diagrama se está usando como interruptor electrónico, así que no creo que sea muy difícil buscar un sustituto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 19, 2020)

¿Has comprobado si hay tensión en la patilla 7 (HV) del FAN6755W?

Otra cosa, como precaución para que no sufra daños el Ic oscilador nuevo (ni el que lo manipula) es imprescindible descargar el condensador de filtro principal, el que sigue al puente de diodos. En este caso sería el C901.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 19, 2020)

Siempre descargo el capacitor principal de la fuente caliente, gracias igual por aclararlo, y en el Pin de HV del Fan 6755 tengo un voltaje oscilante que va desde 52Vcc a 87Vcc.


----------



## skynetronics (May 19, 2020)

Sólo te faltaría seguir las recomendaciones que te di yo en el post #17 y el del colega Pinchavalvulas en el #23.

Espero que tengas otro oscilador a mano, porque valdría la pena cambiarlo de todas formas.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 20, 2020)

Estoy encontrando casi todos los componentes , el transistor 4160T no lo puedo encontrar, cual sería un posible reemplazo para el mismo ?


----------



## skynetronics (May 20, 2020)

Para efectos de descarte usaría un simple 2N2222A con encapsulado TO-92 haciendo una prueba de corta duración para ver si entrega los voltajes en el secundario (y siempre que ya hayas cambiado los demás componentes que se te recomendaron).

No lo dejaría definitivo así, ya que el 4160T aguanta un poco más de corriente, pero al menos serviría para probar y ver si estamos en la dirección correcta.

Si decides hacer esto, considera bien dónde soldar los pines del transistor.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 24, 2020)

Buenas colegas, pude conseguir algunos repuestos y tengo novedades, reemplacé VDW920, VDW921, VDW922 ,VDW904  el oscilador NW907 y el Mosfet VW901, y tambien el transistor  VW921 sin obtenet nigun cambio, en el pin 1 del oscilador sigo teniendo 2,39V fijo y en el Pin 6 aun voltaje pulsante, a todo esto sin tener ningun voltaje en el secundario de la fuente. Me tiene algo desconsertado ésta fuente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 24, 2020)

Y en VDW901 ¿cuantos voltios tienes?


----------



## Adrian994 (May 24, 2020)

Me olvidé de reemplazar el VDW901, al reemplazarlo tengo 11.8 V estables en el pin 6  del Fan 6755 , pero sin salida aún en el secundario, además aun tengo 2.4V en el Pin 6 del oscilador.
En CW922  tengo voltaje oscilante y en CW920 no tengo aún ningun voltaje.
En VW920 tengo 1,34V.


----------



## skynetronics (May 24, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Me olvidé de reemplazar el VDW901, al reemplazarlo *tengo 11.8 V estables en el pin 6  del Fan 6755* , pero sin salida aún en el secundario, además *aun tengo 2.4V en el Pin 6 del oscilador*.
> En CW922  tengo voltaje oscilante y en CW920 no tengo aún ningun voltaje.
> En VW920 tengo 1,34V.



No entendí. ¿Tienes 2.4v ó 12v en el pin 6 de NW907? ¿Con "oscilador, te refieres a N701?

¿Dónde está VW920? No lo encuentro en el diagrama.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 24, 2020)

Disculpen , desestimen el anterior comentario mio, mezcle las medidas, para dejar todo mas claro les dejo una imagen donde estan las medidas que tome


----------



## skynetronics (May 24, 2020)

Según entiendo ahora tienes 11,9v en el pin 6 de NW907, ¿es así?.

En el post #8 habías comentado que tenías un voltaje oscilante que llegaba hasta los 12v en ese pin 6. ¿Ese voltaje ahora es fijo entonces?

¿Qué componentes al final cambiaste? ¿cuáles siguen siendo los mismos de los que se te había recomendado cambiar?

La idea es hacer los cambios metódicamente para poder ver avances.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 24, 2020)

Reemplacé primeramente los siguientes componentes
Diodos VDW920, VDW922, VW921 y VDW904.
Transistores VDW913 y VW901
El oscilador  NW907
Capacitores CW911 y CW912
Con todo eso no hubo ningún cambio
Recién al reemplazar el diodo  VDW901 obtuve los 11,9V estables en el PIN 6 de NW907


Exacto ese voltaje en el Pin 6  antes era oscilante, ahora es estable.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 24, 2020)

¿ Sería posible fotos de la placa de cara componentes y cara pistas y smd ?
Y a ser posible foto bien enfocada de la zona del primario.

No sé si el ic oscilador NW907 es smd o normal pero convendría ver medidas sin él soldado.

Del diodo (doble) V930 no has dicho cómo está.


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2020)

De acuerdo con Pinchavalvulas. Fotos son necesarias en esa sección.

Además de lo que te recomienda el colega, fíjate si el voltaje en el pin 8 (HV) de NW907 ahora tienes un voltaje fijo (y qué valor). En el #27 comentabas que tenías un voltaje también oscilante que iba de los 52v a 87v.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 25, 2020)

Quite el FAN6755 y medi voltajes en la placa, y encontré  en la pista correspondiente al PIN 8 y tengo 107.2V  y en el PIN 1 2.2v , ambos totalmente estables.
Con respecto al V930 y lo encontré bien , no lo pude reemplazar porque no hay stock en mí ciudad.
Adjunto fotos de la placa


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2020)

Has logrado algunos avances, pero vamos, que falta poco.

Para que no te hagas problemas, el BAV70 es un diodo switching doble en modalidad cátodo común. Puedes usar dos diodos 1N4148 y le juntas los cátodos.

¿En el pin 1 de NW907 tienes 107.2v tanto con el integrado puesto como retirado de la placa?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 25, 2020)

No, está un poco confuso (por la cercanía del 1 con el 2,2V ) pero dice que en Pin 1 del NW907 tiene 2,2V.
En el Pin 8 (HV) tiene 107,2V.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 25, 2020)

Al colococar el Fan 6755 en el Pin 8 (HV) tengo voltaje oscilante   entre 59.4 V hasta 65.2 V.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 25, 2020)

Veo que RW931 no está en la placa, ¿no estaba o se te olvidó soldarla?

No estés poniendo y quitando el circuito integrado, espera a las conclusiones..


----------



## Adrian994 (May 25, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Veo que RW931 no está en la placa, ¿no estaba o se te olvidó soldarla?
> 
> No estés poniendo y quitando el circuito integrado, espera a las conclusiones..


Aún no coloqué nuevamente el NW907, la resistencia RW931 no estaba incluida  originalmente.

Lo que podría hacer es desoldar la pata RW903 que va al RW904 y de ahi al zener y pin 1 del NW907 , para ver que voltaje llega ahí , porque me llama la atención esos 2,2V. O sea , que caiga de 33,2V a 2.3V, o sería inutil.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 25, 2020)

Quizás seria mejor desoldar primero V930 y ver que tensión hay.
Y después si sigue lo mismo, quitar VDW904 para volver a medir.


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No, está un poco confuso (por la cercanía del 1 con el 2,2V ) pero dice que en Pin 1 del NW907 tiene 2,2V.
> En el Pin 8 (HV) tiene 107,2V.


Ah ok, yo había entendido mal.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 25, 2020)

Les comento que acabo de quitar de la placa el V930 y como no hubo cambio también quité el VDW904 y con todo ello sigo teniendo los 2,2V en el PIN 1
Por último desoldé la RW904 de la placa y con ello logré obtener 127,4V en el extremo de RW903. 
Según el diagrama el RW904 tendria que ser de 200K pero al medirlo me percato que es de 100K . También las resistencias RW901 , RW902 y RW903 tienen un valor distinto al del diagrama (tendrian que ser de 3.3M , pero son de 1.5M)


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2020)

No es raro que lo que dice el diagrama sea distinto a lo que tú ves en la placa, ya que a veces hacen las fuentes en varias versiones distintas. Lo que importa es que la resistencia no esté desvalorizada en función al valor nominal que estás viendo (si es de 1.5M, tiene que medir algo cercano a eso).

¿No tienes cortos en el secundario? 

¿Te cercioraste que están bien los componentes asociados a VW901 (resistencias y sobre todo el diodo VDW913).


----------



## Adrian994 (May 25, 2020)

Medí las resistencias RW907, RW908, RW910,RW911,RW912 RW913, RW914,RW915 y todas ellas me marcan OK. Las resistencias RW909, RW916, RW917 , RW918 y R931 no estan colocadas originalmente de fábrica
En cuanto al secundario inyecté voltaje con una fuente externa y la tv arranco y respondió bien.
Al diodo VDW913 ya lo había reemplazado,  de igual manera me parece mucha la caida de tension que se produce en la zona de RW903 y que se dirije al PIN 1 del NW907, porque de  32V baja a 2.2V. (que medida de voltaje serie la ideal ahí)  De esa zona lo que me faltaría reemplazar son los diodos VDW907 , VDW908 y VDW911 ( de igual manera los medí y me marcan bien )


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Medí las resistencias RW907, RW908, RW910,RW911,RW912 RW913, RW914,RW915 y todas ellas me marcan OK. *Las resistencias RW909, RW916, RW917 , RW918 y R931 no estan colocadas originalmente de fábrica*
> En cuanto al secundario inyecté voltaje con una fuente externa y la tv arranco y respondió bien.
> Al diodo VDW913 ya lo había reemplazado,  de igual manera me parece mucha la caida de tension que se produce en la zona de RW903 y que se dirije al PIN 1 del NW907, porque de  32V baja a 2.2V. (que medida de voltaje serie la ideal ahí)  De esa zona lo que me faltaría reemplazar son los diodos VDW907 , VDW908 y VDW911 ( de igual manera los medí y me marcan bien )



¿A qué te refieres con respecto lo que destaqué en negro? ¿Son de otro valor respecto a lo que sale en el diagrama? ¿la fuente fue intervenida antes que la revisaras tú?

Respecto a tu duda sobre el voltaje del pin 1 de NW907, según lo que dicen los colegas debería haber mínimo 6v ahí.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 25, 2020)

La ubicación de esas resistencias estan incluidas en la placa, pero no ellas no se encuentran incluidas originalmente , al menos en ésta versión. Asumo que es por lo mismo que ya me mencionaste anteriormente en el post #49. Ya que ésta placa se ocupa para TVs desde 32 " hasta 50" por lo que estuve indagando por internet, me imagino que en otros modelos estan incuidas esas resistencias. 
Voy a  intentar reemplazar esos diodos que mencioné que me faltan cambiar . 
Con respecto a la linea del Pin1 del NW907 , podria quitar los capacitores CW905 y CW905 para ver si aparecen los 6V ( para ver si no estan en fuga ) o sin ellos no seria posible esa prueba, según tengo entendido esos capacitores solo estan para que sea mas limpio el voltaje para el pin 1 , de igual manera  sin ellos colocados deberian de existir esos 6V aprox , o no es asi?


----------



## Adrian994 (May 25, 2020)

Voy agregando mas pruebas que realicé: deje en la  la linea del PIN 1 del NW970 solo RW904 (desacoplé también el RW905 para que no haya mas "consumo " hacia esa zona ) y sigue habiendo solo 2.4V, con ese voltaje lógicamente jamas regularia el zener. Asumo que una de las resistencias estaria funcionando mal o tal vez en algún punto se pierde el voltaje, ya que ese voltaje de 2.4V viene de las resistencias en serie.
Ademas quisiera saber si está bien que a la entrada del VDW901 tenga solo alrededor de 104V ? , no deberia de tener un voltaje cercano a los 304V que tiene el C901 ?


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Ademas quisiera saber si está bien que a la entrada del VDW901 tenga solo alrededor de 104V ? , no deberia de tener un voltaje cercano a los 304V que tiene el C901 ?



Ese voltaje está siendo rectificado por VDW901 antes de pasar por el puente de diodos y el filtro principal (C901), por lo que no deberías tener los 300v.

Entonces, a modo de resumen se puede decir esto.

- Del voltaje oscilante que antes tenías en VDD (pin 6 de NW907), ahora está estable en 12v.
- Del voltaje oscilante que antes tenías en HV (pin 8 de NW907), ahora está estable en 107,2v
- No tienes un valor de VINS normal (digamos que sobre 6v).
- No tienes voltajes en el secundario.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 25, 2020)

Este voltaje de 107.2V lo tengo sin el NW907 colocado en la placa, cuando lo coloque de seguro empezará a oscilar nuevamente, el resto de los puntos del resumen ,es así.


skynetronics dijo:


> - Del voltaje oscilante que antes tenías en HV (pin 8 de NW907), ahora está estable en 107,2v


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2020)

Ah ok, ¿y cuántos FAN6755 tienes? ¿Con más de uno te repite eso mismo?


----------



## Adrian994 (May 26, 2020)

Buenas, les comento que realicé unos cambios nuevamente con los componentes, primeramente volví soldar los que había extraido para las pruebas (VDW904,RW904,CW904, R930, R931, V930 y en NW907, pero el CW905 se me perdió y lo dejé sin el mismo) además reemplace  VDW908, VDW907  y a los dos optoacopladores, por mas que median bien todos ellos , con todo ésto la TV ARRANCO y funciona bien, tengo todos los voltajes en el secundario y se escucha audio OK. Lamentablemente no puedo ver si la image está Ok ya que ésta tv aparte del problema de la fuente tenia el panel LCD roto, pero voy a intentar hacer una adaptacion con el panel de una TV de 50 pulgadas que tiene el micro muerto , si es que se puede será un Frankenstein jaja. Pero ese ya va a ser tema para otro post que abrire en breve.
Les agaresco enormemente por la ayuda brindada. Un abrazo desde Resistencia , Chaco Argentino.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 26, 2020)

Bueno.. al final lo solucionarse  , aunque nos quedemos con la duda de que era lo que producía la avería.

No abras otro tema, sigue en este si es el mismo aparato.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 26, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Bueno.. al final lo solucionarse  , aunque nos quedemos con la duda de que era lo que producía la avería.
> 
> No abras otro tema, sigue en este si es el mismo aparato.


La gran sospecha es para el VW908 ya que aparentemente me vendieron mal el componente SMD porque no tenia ninguna descripción sobre su superficie, me fije en otro y si lo tenia, por ello lo quité y coloqué uno de montaje común que estaba seguro que era el que necesitaba.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 26, 2020)

De éste post en adelante quiero tratar la segunda parte de la reparación, lo que quiero hacer es ocupar la placa de ésta Tv que reparé (que incluye la Fuente y la Main Board en una sola placa) con el Blackligth y en panel LCD de una TV que tengo cuyo Marca es *Noblex* y Modelo *EA50X6100 *que ocupa Chasis MTK5655EPDJ / 50M16 (* RSAG7.820.6983* ) que  también tiene la fuente y Main Integrada. Resumo las diferencias y similitudes de ámbas placas:

*La placa que quiero ocupar*
-Marca: Admiral
-Modelo: AD4014
-Chasis: 35021336 
-Tiene integrado Fuente+Main Board
- Placa T-Con integrada pantalla
-Panel Display:  72000817YTK

*El panel LCD y Blackligth que quiero ocupar*
-Marca: Noblex
-Modelo: EA50X6100
-Chasis: MTK5655EPDJ / 50M16 (* RSAG7.820.6983* 
- Placa T-con aparte de la pantalla (Conectado por un flex)
-Panel Display:  HISENSE HE500HF-B55)

*Informacion de Display *
Empresa: HISENSE
Modelo: HE500HF-B55
Matriz: AUO T500HVN07.6 CELL
Resolución: 1920(RGB)×1080, FHD 60Hz
LVDS: LVDS (2 ch, 10-bit) 12.0V 0.41A
Backlight: WLED

Quisiera saber que tengo que tener en cuenta para poder llevar a cabo ésta modificacion
Adjunto los diagramas  de ambos televisores


----------



## Pablooooo (Ago 8, 2021)

Buenas gente tengo un poblema similar, con un tv admiral de este mismo modelo de placa, no enciende nada ni led de stand by. Tengo 300v en el filtro mayor, y las demás tensiones son las siguientes que paso a detallar en esta foto, (las de color negro), ya que las de color rojo son las que tomo el usuario que creo esta pregunta. Cabe destacar que la placa se daño al desarmar el tv para reparar las tiras de led, al momento de armar y colocar nuevamente la placa (que hasta ese momento funcionaba), oí un chispaso (como un tonto, había olvidado descargar el capacitor mayor), al instante salio olor a humo, pero no pude indentificar de donde de que componente. Adjunto la foto con las mediciones.


----------

